# NetFlix: Stranger Things



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

For those of you who have netflix, have you seen the new series called "Stranger Things". Wow, I just finished season 1 and it is a great series. A bit of sci-fi, thriller, horror, all rolled into one. Highly recommended.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks JJJ, I'll give it a looksee!


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Loved it. I'm not a binge viewer, but I finished this in two nights. Hard to turn it off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I would have loved to have binge watched this one but there were several scenes, which frankly scared the bejeezus out of me so I had to stop and watch again on another day/night. Over a course of one week, I finished the series. Just great.. Can't wait for season 2..


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

thrillcat said:


> Loved it. I'm not a binge viewer, but I finished this in two nights. Hard to turn it off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Lol. Netflix makes it SO easy to do...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I might start watching it this weekend. I hear good things plus www.imdb.com gives it 9.1 rating out of 10. It must be good


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Watched 6 episodes with the family and we love it. Can't wait to watch The final two hopefully today.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Just watched the entire season. While everything looked peachy I'm sure there will be a season 2 don't you think?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

yes, there will be a stranger things season 2 on netflix. 

per the gaurdian, 



> "The boss of Netflix has said the streaming service would be “dumb” not to commission a second season of Stranger Things, the 80s supernatural thriller that has proved the hit of the summer.
> 
> The show’s creators have not revealed whether they have written a second season, but have hinted that they plan an even darker follow-up to the eight-parter, which follows a group of children navigating shadowy government plots and terrifying monsters in search of a missing friend"


So, yeah, there will be a season 2 and from the article, it looks like it will be darker so I suspect more in the upside down world. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

thrillcat said:


> Loved it. I'm not a binge viewer, but I finished this in two nights. Hard to turn it off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, two nights split two the first night and six the next lol

A friend of mine wants to see it so I will probably end up watching it again pretty soon.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I have family that came in from out of town. I told them about the show. They watched 5 episodes yesterday and watching the rest right now. They love it.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

We also watched Stranger Things last week. Talk about binge watching! Definitely worth checking out and kind of reminded me of X-Files. I'll be looking forward to a second season.


----------

